# Bank Report Ponce Inlet Snook



## jurdun756 (Nov 3, 2006)

Fished from Port Orange to Ponce Inlet
This pass couple nights have been perfect for snook 
water temp is in the low to mid 70's
moon rise with out going strong tide
and bait is thick outgoing
sizes from 25" to 35" 
me and my brother have a mid slot keeper every night
used only lures 
What a way to end "Spring Break"


----------



## sprtsracer (Apr 27, 2005)

Nice...I assume you were fishing the Halifax...under the bridges and off the docks?


----------



## jurdun756 (Nov 3, 2006)

Bank Report Ponce Inlet Snook yes off the bank


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Nice.


----------



## Jigmaster (Apr 3, 2006)

*Good 411*

How Shrimp running?


----------



## jurdun756 (Nov 3, 2006)

small to medium :beer:


----------

